# A Hybrid Light Set For 1947 Schwinn New World



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2016)

I've always wanted a vintage light set on my New World, but never thought that the Miller-style headlight would work well on it. I wanted something "slicker" and more streamlined for this bike. It has such a smooth, classic frame and blade fenders that I wanted something different.

So here's my set: Miller generator and tail light, but a French randonneur "Ideal" aluminum bullet. It even has a little fin on the top that goes well with the bladed front fender and razorback long stem.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/07/after-feeling-under-weather-for-day-or.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks sharp! I wish I liked generator lights, but they always make me feel like I am pedaling uphill, and when I go down a long hill they burn out the bulbs.  I'm sure the 21st Century versions are better but bad experiences are hard to forget.


----------

